
The House Intelligence Committee’s Terrible, Horrible, Very Bad Snowden Report - suprgeek
https://tcf.org/content/commentary/house-intelligence-committees-terrible-horrible-bad-snowden-report/
======
mgamache
So an incompetent liar fooled the government for years and then walked off
with 1.5 million classified documents. I guess all the people that hired and
promoted him should be unemployed, right? They didn't even verify he graduated
from high school.

~~~
joeblow9999
what does that have to do with his revelations which are both a. true and b.
disturbing to most Americans with even a small shred of concern over
unconstitutional government over-reach?

~~~
joshstrange
Parent comment is agreeing with absurdity of the claim (using sarcasm) made by
the committee and probably agrees with both your points (though I wouldn't
want to put words in their mouth, or is it type words with their fingers?).

~~~
888uuii
Put words in their hands.

~~~
joshstrange
Haha, yes that makes a lot more sense, you don't say "make words with their
vocal cords" after all.

